# اهميه الصلاه في حياتنا



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2008)

+ اههمية الصلاة في حياتنا +

الجسد تشبعة اللذة الوقتية 
والبطن يشبعها الطعام
اما الروح فلا يشبعها الا الله .
لذلك يحذرنا الرب قائلا'' اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلو في تجارب'' وايضا صلوا كل حين ولا تملو 
والدنيا امثلة كثيرة تظهر لنا كيف نصلي 


+ اولا صلاة يسوع +

صلى يسوع مناجياالاب وهوة علي اعتاب الصليب قائلا '' يا ابتاة ان كان يستطاع ان تعبر عني هذة الكاس ... ولكن لتكن لا مشيئتي ولكن مشيئتك ''
بالرغم من صعوبة الموقف ورهبة الصليب الا انة يطلب تتميم ارادة الاب
وهكذا نحن في الامنا وامراضنا ... يجب ان نصلي ونطلب ارادة الله 
وايضا عندما نقدم علي مشروع معين مثل ; عمل زواج كهنوت و رهبنة 
مثل لعازر الدمشقي الذي صلى طالبا ارادة الله عندما ارسلة ابونا ابراهيم ليختار زوجة لاسحق ابنة .صلى بولس الرسول في مرضة ثلاث مرات عندما اعطى شوكة في جسدة ليرفع عنة الرب هذ المرض
ولكن كانت ارادتة ان يعيش بولس بهذة الشوكة انما مع عمل النعمة
لان الله يريد ان تظهر قوتة في ضعف بولس لئلا يتكبر في الخدمة
وهنا يجب ان نتذكر ان المر الذي يختارة الله لنا افضل من الحلو الذي نختارة لانفسنا .

+ ثانيا بركات الصلاة +

الصلاة تجعلنا دايما في حضر ة الرب
حتى في اعمالنا نستطيع ان نصلي
داود النبي يقول '' اما انا فصلاة '' بمعنى ان اعمالة وكل تصرفاتة تحت نظر الله . 
فالصلاة تقوى الشركة مع اللهوتعطي حياة للانسان
فانسان بدون صلاة ميت روحيا
مثل السمكة التي تخرج من الماء تموت
والذي يسهر مع الله في صلاة ودموع علي الارض يكون لة مع الله شركة في السماء.
مثل العذاري الحكيمات 
اما الذي لا شركة لة مع الله علي الارض هكذا يكون بعد موتة 
لا شركة ولا نصيب لة مع الله في السماء 
مثل العذاري الجاهلات اغلق الباب امامهن .


هل اختبرت قوة صلاتك في حياتك

انها تهز اركان السماء وتفك القيود
وتفزع الشيطان 
وتمنحك سلام وغلبة ونصرة
صلي بدون ملل 
صلى كل حين 
تلذذ بالرب 
فيشبعك من خيراتة وبركاتة .
اميييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2008)

> [وهنا يجب ان نتذكر ان المر الذي يختارة الله لنا افضل من الحلو الذي نختارة لانفسنا /quote]
> 
> 
> *وميرسي يا مايكل علي موضوعك القيم*
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي نووفا علي مرورك الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اهميه الصلاه في حياتنا*




> انها تهز اركان السماء وتفك القيود
> وتفزع الشيطان
> وتمنحك سلام وغلبة ونصرة
> صلي بدون ملل
> ...


امين الصلاة صلة بينا وبين ربنا الصلاة مش مجرد فرض علينا دى احتياج مننا لربنا وقت تصفى فى زهنك علشان نتكلم مع الرب يسوع لاننا احنا اللى محتجنله مش هو اللى محتجلنا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي ميرنا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي mikel coco 
موضوع روووووووووووعة
لابنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي كليم حبيبي علي مرورك الجميل



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> هل اختبرت قوة صلاتك في حياتك
> 
> انها تهز اركان السماء وتفك القيود
> وتفزع الشيطان
> وتمنحك سلام وغلبة ونصرة



موضوع فى غاية الروعه يامايكل

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىى على الصلاه يا مايكل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أكتوبر 2008)

هل اختبرت قوة صلاتك في حياتك



> انها تهز اركان السماء وتفك القيود
> وتفزع الشيطان
> وتمنحك سلام وغلبة ونصرة
> صلي بدون ملل
> ...


 
امين

شكرا عالموضوع الرايع
سلام المسيح يكون معنا​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى جداااااااااا على الكلمات والصلاه الاكتر من رائعيييييييييييين
*​


----------



## mina2020 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام و النعمه     انا   مينا  عضو  جديد      :big29::sami73:


----------



## mina2020 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مينا   عضو  جديد    انا   عايز   حد ياوليه   اعمل    يه    علشان    يجليه   0


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مروركم الجميل زيكم


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يامايكل علي كلامك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي ليكي جينا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

